# please could you answer what protocol was you on ?



## everydayisagift (May 6, 2012)

short or long 

and did your clinic tell you why you was on that one 

how did you do on that and what was the outcome


----------



## Donna82 (Jan 15, 2012)

Hi everyday

I was long protocol, clinic didn't explain why that was but as it was my 1st tx I just went with what they said.

I got 9 eggs, 4 of which went to recipient.

Out of my 5, 4 fertilised via Icsi.

We went to blast, 1 had none left suitable to freeze.

On otd I got bfp and am nearly 12 weeks with a singleton pregnancy.

Don't know anything regarding recipient apart from she got a bfp x


----------



## dingle123 (Jun 16, 2010)

Hi ED

I was on long (same as you) - I requested short and the lister stated they get better results with long.

7 eggs, 3 for us.

All 3 fertilised, and all 3 grade 1 by day 2.

By day 5, one was an early blast, one a morula and the third another morula which went to blast by day 6 but not good enough to freeze.

Currently 2dp5dt.

Xxx


----------



## Myturn? (Mar 26, 2012)

Hi i was on antagonist which is simular to short i think, my clinic dont like using long as they say it produces more little follicles but less big ones, from what i have heard i would recommend doing this 1 as you dont have weeks of down reg and just get in there and get it over and done with but every bodys different  
I got 12 eggs and am now 8 weeks pregnant  
Good luck!


----------



## cocobella (May 11, 2012)

Was also on long protocol but skipped out the pill part as AF came at the right point to start DR straight away. They said like dingle that they get better results that way and more control over cycle. Do end up DR for weeks but that was due to an unexpected hold up with the recipient.
I got 19 eggs and 6 of my 10 fertilised using DS. Out of those only 2 survived to blast with none to freeze but both made it and am 9 weeks pregnant with twins.


----------



## overthemoon.com (Mar 30, 2006)

Hello 

I was on a short protocol.. it flew by!
This was because I have a very high AMH level at 50 and have PCOS
Good luck xx


----------

